# Realtek NICs and autoconfiguration



## DKSuddeth (Nov 9, 2003)

Does ANYONE know how to disable this stupid 'feature' so I can get it to recognize the DHCP server and accept a workgroup IP address?


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

DK, what version of window are you running?


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

If you are running windows 2000 or windows xp, go to the control panel, double click on Network, right click on the local area connection for the realtek, go down to properties and left click. when the window comes up double click on Tcp/IP and make sure "obtain an IP Address automatically" has the bullet next to it.

If you are still getting an auto config IP, then the DHCP server is not being recognized.

Let me know.


----------



## DKSuddeth (Nov 9, 2003)

heres my home network layout.

1) (mine) win2k server. has internal DSL modem and internal NIC (netgear) which connects to 4 port hub. This is shared using MS ICS (therefore DHCP and IP of 192.168.0.1)

2) (wife) win2k server with integrated SIS NIC connected to port on hub and receives IP from my server with no problem.

3) win2k pro station with netgear NIC connected to 10baseT 5 port hub (this connected with connecting CAT5 cable from 4 port 10/100 ethernet hub attached to my (DHCP) server.

4) (kids) win2k pro box I'm trying to put in network so kids can play games on net. I'm trying to use Realtek NIC (PCI) with DHCP and although the 'ipconfig' command shows it to be DHCP enabled it will only use the 'autoconfiguration' IP of 169.254.235.94. This OBVIOUSLY is not going to be recognized on the home network with 192. addresses through DHCP.

I have another NIC (realtek) that is an ISA card but it does the exact same thing. I've tried win98SE as well as XP and still have the same issue with the autoconfiguration.

Short of buying another NIC that is NOT realtek, does anyone have any suggestions and does anyone know if I move away from DHCP and statically assign IP's from my server will they still be able to share internet and network access?


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

Static IP's will be fine as long as the subnets are the same: example: 192.168.0.X, one thing you must do though is to hardcode the DNS servers, and the default gateway into the TCP/IP config. Just a Question though, why not use a gateway/router with an external DSL modem. Would reduce a lot of problems plus increase the performance of your system.  For the system that is getting the autoconfig can you ping your server, it does not matter if they are on separate subnets. If you can not then either the card, cable, or driver is bad.


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

I just realized you are using an ISA card, are there any resource conflicts ?

You can look in the control panel, under system, hardware, device manager.


----------



## DKSuddeth (Nov 9, 2003)

whether I'm using the ISA or PCI does not matter, it still has the autoconfig with the same IP. There are zero conflicts on the system with either card.

I'm looking for an external DSL to replace the internal. I have the DSL router ready, just not usable until I have the external modem.

I cannot ping any address on the 192 subnet. Normally I would consider a bad card or cable, however, if I hardwire a 192.168.0.* address into the card I can then see the other 3 machines on the network but not THAT one. 

I've got an SMC ISA card thats only a 10Mbps that I'm going to try as well. see what that does. 

I'll work on the new video card issue after that. 

Thanks for all the input. I'll keep trying and if anyone has other suggestions.....please post them.


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

The reason I asked about ISA is many of these cards are legacy and do not use PnP meaning you have to set jumpers for the IRQ's. That is very strange with the ping. Ping's are meant to cross subnets, this is why you can ping any computer on the net. Whereas peering into a workgroup will rely on the subnets. 

Have you taken a look at the routing table.

Try typing netstat -r and post the results.


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

Another question for you:

If you hardcode the kids machine can you ping IT from the server?


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

Sorry I have to ask another question:

Is the Win2K server a domain controller ?


----------



## DKSuddeth (Nov 9, 2003)

no domain controller in this workgroup, yet. I'll work on that later on.

heres the nbtstat -r results from the DHCP server - 

 NetBIOS Names Resolution and Registration Statistics
 ----------------------------------------------------

 Resolved By Broadcast     = 327
 Resolved By Name Server   = 0

 Registered By Broadcast   = 26
 Registered By Name Server = 0

 NetBIOS Names Resolved By Broadcast
------------------------------------------
        LANYCE (wifes machine)
        LANYCE
        LANYCE
        LANYCE
        LANYCE
        LANYCE
        LANYCE
        LANYCE


Heres the results from the new machine -

NetBIOS Names Resolution and Registration Statistics
 ----------------------------------------------------

 Resolved By Broadcast     = 0
 Resolved By Name Server   = 0

 Registered By Broadcast   = 6
 Registered By Name Server = 0


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

Can you give me a netstat -r from the kids machine. I would like to see how it is routing the IP packets.


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

It should look like this:

Active Routes:
Network Destination        Netmask          Gateway       Interface  Metric
0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1   192.168.1.100	  1
127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1	  1
192.168.1.0    255.255.255.0    192.168.1.100   192.168.1.100	  1
192.168.1.100  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1	  1
192.168.1.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.1.100   192.168.1.100	  1
224.0.0.0        224.0.0.0    192.168.1.100   192.168.1.100	  1
255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.1.100 192.168.1.100	  1

Does not quite fit right in the post, but you get the idea.


----------



## DKSuddeth (Nov 9, 2003)

oops, sorry about that. I did an nBtstat, not netstat.

heres my server I run

Route Table
===========================================================================
Interface List
0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface
0x2 ...00 a0 cc 65 f1 dc ...... NETGEAR FA310TX Fast Ethernet PCI Adapter
0x3 ...00 90 96 1b 5e 74 ...... Alcatel Speed Touch PC


0x1000005 ...44 45 53 54 77 77 ...... NTS PPPoE Adapter #1
===========================================================================
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination   
          0.0.0.0
     66.139.196.0
   66.139.196.253
   66.255.255.255
        127.0.0.0
      169.254.0.0
  169.254.178.114
  169.254.255.255
      192.168.0.0
      192.168.0.1
    192.168.0.255
        224.0.0.0
        224.0.0.0
        224.0.0.0
  255.255.255.255

        Netmask
        0.0.0.0
  255.255.255.0
255.255.255.255
255.255.255.255
      255.0.0.0
    255.255.0.0
255.255.255.255
255.255.255.255
  255.255.255.0
255.255.255.255
255.255.255.255
      224.0.0.0
      224.0.0.0
      224.0.0.0
255.255.255.255
"default gateway: 66.139.196.253"

        Gateway
 66.139.196.253
 66.139.196.253
      127.0.0.1
 66.139.196.253
      127.0.0.1
169.254.178.114
      127.0.0.1
169.254.178.114
    192.168.0.1
      127.0.0.1
    192.168.0.1
 66.139.196.253
169.254.178.114
    192.168.0.1
    192.168.0.1

      Interface
 66.139.196.253
 66.139.196.253
      127.0.0.1
 66.139.196.253
      127.0.0.1
 169.254.178.114
      127.0.0.1
 169.254.178.114
    192.168.0.1
      127.0.0.1
    192.168.0.1
 66.139.196.253
 169.254.178.114
    192.168.0.1
    192.168.0.1

===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
  None

heres from the kids machine - 

route table
========================
network destination
127.0.0.1
169.254.0.0
169.254.235.94
169.254.255.255
224.0.0.0
255.255.255.255

netmask
255.0.0.0
255.255.0.0
255.255.255.255
255.255.255.255
224.0.0.0
255.255.255.255

gateway
127.0.0.1
169.254.235.94
127.0.0.1
169.254.235.94
169.254.235.94
169.254.235.94

interface
127.0.0.1
169.254.235.94
127.0.0.1
169.254.235.94
169.254.235.94
169.254.235.94


hope that helps.


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok part of the problem is the kids machine does not have a default route (0.0.0.0) which is any ip range not covered in the routing table, this is why it is not reaching the server. The routing table consists of just the autoconfig IP's and local loopbacks. When you do an ipconfig /all, what is the DHCP IP ?


----------



## DKSuddeth (Nov 9, 2003)

therein lies the problem. my ipconfig /all for the kids machine looks like this

win 2000 ip configuration

   host name..............: kids
   primary dns sufx.....:
   node type................ broadcast
   ip routing enabled... no
   wins proxy enabled..no

ethernet adapter local area connection
  connection specific dns suffix......:
  description.....realtek RTL8019(8139 on the PCI) Lan adapter
  physical address..00-00-c5-04-47-8b
  dhcp enabled.......yes
  autoconfig enabled....yes
  autoconfig IP add...169.254.235.94
  subnet  mask....255.255.0.0
  default gateway....:
  dns servers............:


thats it. theres no jumpers on the card, no advance settings that can be changed with positive effect(if I change the 'network address present' setting to anything then it changes things but does not do so in a positive manner).


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

Did you get a chance to try the SMC card?


----------



## DKSuddeth (Nov 9, 2003)

just now did. its the same autoconfiguration so Its GOT to be win2k somewhere


----------



## DKSuddeth (Nov 9, 2003)

I think I may have found the answer in this article

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;220874&Product=win2000

SUMMARY
This article describes how to use Windows Me/98/2000 automatic Transmission Control Protocol/Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) addressing without a Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) server being present on the network. Windows Me/98/2000 have a feature called Automatic Private IP Addressing (APIPA). With this feature, a Windows Me/98/2000 computer can assign itself an Internet Protocol (IP) address in the event that a DHCP server is not available or does not exist on the network. This feature makes configuring and supporting a small Local Area Network (LAN) running TCP/IP less difficult. 
MORE INFORMATION
WARNING: If you use Registry Editor incorrectly, you may cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that you can solve problems that result from using Registry Editor incorrectly. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.

A Windows Me/98/2000-based computer that is configured to use DHCP can automatically assign itself an Internet Protocol (IP) address if a DHCP server is not available. For example, this could occur on a network without a DHCP server, or on a network if a DHCP server is temporarily down for maintenance. 

The Internet Assigned Numbers Authority (IANA) has reserved 169.254.0.0-169.254.255.255 for Automatic Private IP Addressing. As a result, APIPA provides an address that is guaranteed not to conflict with routable addresses.

After the network adapter has been assigned an IP address, the computer can use TCP/IP to communicate with any other computer that is connected to the same LAN and that is also configured for APIPA or has the IP address manually set to the 169.254.x.y (where x.y is the clients unique identifier) address range with a subnet mask of 255.255.0.0. Note that the computer cannot communicate with computers on other subnets, or with computers that do not use automatic private IP addressing. Automatic private IP addressing is enabled by default. 

You may want to disable it in any of the following cases:


- Your network uses routers.

- Your network is connected to the Internet without a NAT or proxy server.



Unless you have disabled DHCP-related messages, DHCP messages provide you with notification when you change between DHCP addressing and automatic private IP addressing. If DHCP messaging is accidentally disabled, you can turn the DHCP messages back on by changing the value of the PopupFlag value in the following registry key from 00 to 01:


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\DHCP



Note that you must restart your computer for the change to take effect. You can also determine whether your computer is using APIPA by using the Winipcfg tool in Windows Me/98: 
Click Start, click Run, type "winipcfg" (without the quotation marks), and then click OK.Click More Info. If the IP Autoconfiguration Address box contains an IP address within the 169.254.x.x range, Automatic Private IP Addressing is enabled. If the IP Address box exists, automatic private IP addressing is not currently enabled.

For Windows 2000, you can determine whether your computer is using APIPA by using the IPconfig command at a command prompt:


Click Start, click Run, type "cmd" (without the quotation marks), and then click OK to open a MS-DOS command line window.Type "ipconfig /all" (without the quotation marks), and then hit the ENTER key. If the 'Autoconfiguration Enabled'line says, "Yes", and the 'Autoconfiguration IP Address' is 169.254.x.y (where x.y is the client's unique identifier), then the computer is using APIPA. If the 'Autoconfiguration Enabled'line says, "No", then the computer is not currently using APIPA.

You can disable automatic private IP addressing by using either of the following methods:

You can configure the TCP/IP information manually, which disables DHCP altogether.You can disable automatic private IP addressing (but not DHCP) by editing the registry. You can do so by adding the "IPAutoconfigurationEnabled" DWORD registry entry with a value of 0x0 to the following registry key for Windows Me/98:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\DHCP

For Windows 2000, APIPA can be disabled by adding the "IPAutoconfigurationEnabled" DWORD registry entry with a value of 0x0 to the following registry key:


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces Adapter subkey



NOTE: This subkey includes the globally unique identifier (GUID) for the computer's LAN adapter.

Specifying a value of 1 for IPAutoconfigurationEnabled DWORD entry will enable APIPA, which is the default state when this value is omitted from the registry.

Examples of Where APIPA May Be Useful
-------------------------------------

Example 1: No Previous IP Address and no DHCP Server:


When your Windows Me/98/2000-based computer (configured for DHCP) is initializing, it broadcasts three or more "discover" messages. If a DHCP server does not respond after several discover messages are broadcast, the Windows Me/98/2000 computer assigns itself a Class B (APIPA) address. Then the Windows Me/98/2000 computer will display an error message to the user of the computer (providing it has never been assigned an IP address from a DHCP server in the past). The Windows Me/98/2000 computer will then send out a Discover message every three minutes in an attempt to establish communications with a DHCP server.



Example 2: Previous IP Address and no DHCP Server:


The computer checks for the DHCP server and if none are found, an attempt is made to contact the default gateway. If the default gateway replies, then the Windows Me/98/2000 computer retains the previously-leased IP address. However, if the computer does not receive a response from the default gateway or if none are assigned, then it uses the automatic private IP addressing feature to assign itself an IP address. An error message is presented to the user and discover messages are transmitted every 3 minutes. Once a DHCP server comes on line, a message is generated stating communications have been re-established with a DHCP Server.



Example 3: Lease Expires and no DHCP Server:


The Windows Me/98/2000-based computer tries to re-establish the lease of the IP address. If the Windows Me/98/2000 computer does not find a DCHP server, it assigns itself an IP address after generating an error message. The computer then broadcasts a discover message every 3 minutes until a DHCP server comes on line. A message is then generated stating that communications have been re-established with the DHCP Server.


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

Try this:

Go into the network config, clear the checkboxes for TCP/IP on all Lan adapters, you should add a protocol like NetBEUI, just for a placeholder so you do not lose the bindings, restart the machine, then reinstall TCP/IP by adding it like you did with NetBEUI, then you can uncheck or remove NetBEUI.

This will reinstall the TCP/IP stack and associated dll's and reg entries.

Boy I wish I was there !

Sorry about the delay, the wife needed my attention.


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

I do not think this is going to help, but worth a try.


----------



## DKSuddeth (Nov 9, 2003)

what I'm having to do is edit that total key. I'm manually inputting the information as well as copying pretty much every string value (placing the unique information in the keys) from the other machines. We'll see how that works.


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

Any luck ?


----------



## DKSuddeth (Nov 9, 2003)

no, editing the registry didn't do anything. I tried to go the manual route with IP addresses on the local NICs and every machine lost the internet. I could still see them on the network though. I'm ready to pull my hair out. can you believe I'm supposed to be a network engineer?


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

Did you set the default gateway and dns servers on each machine?


----------



## DKSuddeth (Nov 9, 2003)

i tried, it just won't do it. Is there a user limit on ICS do you think?

I don't know what else to do. I'll continue jacking with the kids machine for awhile.


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

No limit that I am aware of.


----------



## jimnyc (Nov 9, 2003)

Not to sound like a typical phone tech with a canned answer, but have you considered re-formatting and re-installing your OS?

It's a pain in the ass, but I do it to my machine like every 4-6 months anyway just to have a "clean" machine.

You could pop in a new NIC card, re-install and be back up and running within an hour (depending on how much you need to backup, and how you perform your backups)

Just a suggestion, sometimes it'll actually save you days of troubleshooting. It sucks not knowing the fix, but having a machine that functions properly will make you forget that.


----------



## DKSuddeth (Nov 9, 2003)

ROFL, in the last 3 days I've installed win98, 98SE, 2k, xp, and I even went so far as DOS 6.2 but realized I'd have nothing to use as a browser. the network worked fine in dos but forget about it in windows.


----------



## jimnyc (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DKSuddeth _
> *ROFL, in the last 3 days I've installed win98, 98SE, 2k, xp, and I even went so far as DOS 6.2 but realized I'd have nothing to use as a browser. the network worked fine in dos but forget about it in windows. *



So this problem exists throughout all those OS versions? Was it with the same NIC on all the installs?


----------



## eric (Nov 9, 2003)

Does the kids machine now see the server, can you ping it?


----------



## DKSuddeth (Nov 9, 2003)

yes, all 3 os' and all 3 nics. I'm going to try win98se one last time and if it doesn't work i'll get a new NIC tomorrow. enough banging my head against the wall.

No, kids machine could never see the server at all.


----------



## DKSuddeth (Nov 26, 2003)

well i'm feeling pretty stupid about this thing.

it turned out to be the port on the switch. I changed to a different port and voila.


----------



## eric (Nov 26, 2003)

Was it in the uplink port ?


----------



## DKSuddeth (Nov 26, 2003)

nope, just a bad port in the 5 port switch.


----------

